# How do I get the stupid exhaust flange back on



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

I took my exhausts off to fix some stuff on them, can't get the things back onto the manifold cleanly. The flange is about an inch away from the thing I'm mounting it to right now. The bolts feel really tight, should I just keep tightening it down? I'm worried about breaking something. Is there some trick to making this work right?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Bolts to long? See how much higher they need to go and take the exhaust down and try the bolts themselves.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

I think the core issue is the pipe needs cleaning to get it to sit better on the manifold


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

screaminggoat said:


> I think the core issue is the pipe needs cleaning to get it to sit better on the manifold


I am sure you did but....did you go up evenly? Wiggle the crap out of it.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Didn't these have studs in them? I've always heard using bolts isn't a good idea as they will seize in the manifold and twist off when you need to remove them again.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

X2 with roger about having studs, especially hardened ones


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Crazy as it seems I checked the factory drawings a majority of them did specify bolts instead of studs


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Makes a lot of sense thanks, any recommendations for studs to get? Don’t reckon my local autozone will have them?


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

https://www.autozone.com/emission-control-and-exhaust/exhaust-manifold-bolt-spring/p/dorman-exhaust-flange-bolt-hardware-03147/426026_0_0


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks! Will pick those up tomorrow.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Didn’t make it out today, but aren’t those to attach the manifold to the engine? I’m looking to attach the pipes to the manifold.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

The ones in the link are pipe flanges to manifold. That's a generic kit though that contain 2 different lengths. Looks like you'd have to buy 2 kits. Do you have 2 on each side? If so, maybe you can find another kit or buy 4 individual ones. 
Check your other local parts stores too.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

I thought I'd replied to say this worked, sorry! I got the stud kit from autozone and the job was done in 10 minutes. Thanks a lot!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for the update,Seems like alot of people do not respond back if it worked or not! A lot of good people here take the time to help


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Yep, I used this same kit when I put my new Pypes exhaust system on a few months ago. Works great! Mine had bolts from the factory, and they came out very easily. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

screaminggoat said:


> Makes a lot of sense thanks, any recommendations for studs to get? Don’t reckon my local autozone will have them?


Probably any decent auto parts store-NAPA, for one, should carry these. 3/8 NC Grade 5 or better, I actually like Murdoch’s, if you have one nearby. You can buy grade 5 or grade 8 bolts by the pound.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

If you use bolts don’t forget to use anti seize and lubricating compound.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

...


----------

